# Chessie pups



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

We have some Chessie pups on the ground out of my Male and a real nice female. Message me if interested.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

How much are the pups and do you have any pics? Do they have any health certs? My sister has been looking for a new pup. Thanks


----------

